# Prepper Boots? Best Overall Prepper Boot?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

What is everyone's overall thoughts on the BEST overall boot out there for a all in one type scenario?

Military boots, cowboy boots, work boots, snake proof boots, logger boots, paratrooper boots, camo boots, waterproof, thinsulate, steel toe, mid size, ankle length?

Timberland, Red Wing, Wolverine, Caterpillar brands?

Laces, drawstring, paracord?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a pair of black boots from danner. Waterproof and insulated by gore TeX and thinsulate. I can't wear them everyday, so I usually go with a waterproof sneaker. Right now its a north face sneaker.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally if I had to go with ONE boot, it would be the old standard black combat boot. Wearing boots made for jungles or deserts through a foot of snow sucks, as would wearing my Danner Matterhorn Gortex lined boots when it is 100 degrees F outside would also suck. Unless you are riding a horse, cowboy boots would not be the best option in any weather/terrain. 

Footwear would be important, but like many things, you would have to think about the terrain and climate in which you will be wearing them and under what type of situations.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think where your located makes a big difference on what kind of boots are needed. Personally i wear Justin, high top lace up's. ("roppers" is what i call them) They are great for me, and are very comfortable.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Depends on the area. For me 90% of the time I wear Redwing pull on work boots. I think the style is called wellington. If it's cold I wear thick wool socks. If it's really cold and snowy I have insulated lace up hunting boots from Irish setter.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends on what I'm doing. If I'm walking over rough terrain I like a sturdy vibram soled logger. If I'm walking on milder terrain I like a lightweight insulated hiking boot. If it is snow covered slushy terrain I like a wearing a good pair of pac's. I have them all and where I'm going pretty much dictates the boot I'll be wearing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've got a pair that I really have a liking for.
They are black lace ups from Herman Survivor. (closeout at Wally World, marked $30, down from $90)
They have reflective banding, are waterproof all the way up the laces, have a strong composite over the toe for crush resistance, shockproof(electric shock, that is, no metal), have pointed ridges that run over the composite toe and across the back of the heel(I'd use them for "acutely applied pressure", if you know what I mean), aggressive tread, puncture resistant sole(nails and such), and are Thinsulated.

They are designed to be a safety boot. That's why they still have toe protection, but no metal, to avoid electrical pathways.
I'd use them for rock, snow, mud, sand, just about anything really.
They look a little large, like the feet on Frankenstein's monster, but not too bad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There is no way I would ever pick just one. Even if this is what I wear everywhere but work:

KEEN Mens Newport H2 Sandals

Whether shopping, in the woods poking around, doing yard work, or heading to the beach, Keen sandals. Winter? Yuppers. Summer? Of course. Looking for snakes? Are you out of your mind? That's what the snake boots are for! :-x


----------



## 45thumper (Jul 23, 2013)

I have browning made kangaroo leather light weight hunting boots for normal wear. Insulated waterproof Iron ridge hunting boots from cabbalas for Ice and Snow weather. Everyday wear is 5.11 tactical ankle boots with side zip and waterproof. All are extremely comfortable and broken in. Without comfort you may as well be bare foot.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

All depends on where you live and what you do. I don't think there is a one fits all. I wear Merrill in south Texas (mostly topsiders though). I've hikers Yellowstone and other paces with them and they work for me. The caveat being it was summer. Winter.. All together different boot.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I really like my bates boots. They are comfortable to wear for long periods of time. they are warm in the winter, and breathable in the summer.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I wear Vasque Goretex above the ankle hikers.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I like my Timberland hikers for everyday and a pair of Bates boots for JIC.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm an industrial construction worker. Boots are part of my every day wear. I prefer a high top, lace-up boot. I like the ankle support, and the extra protection. Also, in a SHTF, I suggest a work boot type shoe, with steel toes, and a steel shank in the sole. Foot injuries can spell disaster for you, effectively stopping all your mobility. Plus, steel toes are great if you have to kick someone's face in.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Something that will breathe and is waterproof. If a little big and cold out, add heavier socks, if you're moving most likely will not get cold feet. my .02. Wet boots and feet are a killer! In hot or cold.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As others have said it depends on where you live and the season. I keep several styles of Georgia Boots (company based in GA with a good selection of well made boots) along with top notch socks. Personally I prefer the "Darn Tough" brand socks which are super durable.

Keep some extra foot powder around too. I'm big into comfortable feet!

If you plan to hike out of a bad situation good footwear is a must. Blisters and sore feet will really hobble you.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Original Swats except in the main winter months. Then it's something super quality and water proof. Nothing worse than wet feet in the winter. Makes for a poopy day in the field.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My LLBean Boots have lasted over 20 years and still going strong. I've also had a couple of steel toe Wolverines that are comfortable, rugged and last a long time...but for Christmas, Mrs Slippy bought me a pair of Georgia Boots-- Eagle Lightweight 8" Lacer (yeah I know, made in China) but damn, these are very lightweight, well made, so far very durable and I'd be just as comfortable taking a long hike in them, clearing brush or even going out to dinner with Mrs Slippy in them...


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure if they still offer it but LL Bean used to have lifetime warranty on their boots. 

You would mail them your filthy boots and they'd clean them, add a new sole or whatever it needs. :thumbup:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm gonna have to go with the Merrel Moab. Lightweight, rugged, probably the best customer service in the industry. These are the most comfortable boots I have ever owned, and felt broken in right out of the box.









Merrell MOAB


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If something really heavy rolls over a steel toe boot it can deform the metal and trap your toes under the steel. The metal ends abruptly too, it usually ends in a straight edge at the back. I mean they are good and i have worn steel toes in the past, but that's what can happen. 

My cold setup is a non insulated waterproof sneaker, and when its colder i add boot socks.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

survival said:


> What is everyone's overall thoughts on the BEST overall boot out there for a all in one type scenario?
> 
> Military boots, cowboy boots, work boots, snake proof boots, logger boots, paratrooper boots, camo boots, waterproof, thinsulate, steel toe, mid size, ankle length?
> 
> ...


For hot weather i use a pair of hi-tec milspec boots.

For cold weather i have long been a fan of Brahmas insulated/water resistant boots. Use them in snow lots and they work exceptionally good for $30 boots. If it were any colder id just buy some mickey mouse boots. They retail for about 40 bux. Just dont forget the valve if you fly.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Whatever boot you decide on, make sure they fit well and are broke in, (wear them on your treadmill).
Get good socks and spare laces.
If your feet don't work, neither do you.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought military boots (specifically hot weather boots) would be the Sh....tuff. What finer footwear could there be other than that used by the finest fighting force on the planet? Right?

Well, then I got some. Pure Crap!

I don't know what the best is, but I've had good luck with Merrell and Rocky. Shoes are one area where you get what you pay for.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Redwing work boots have some very nice models


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I used to like the USA made all leather Herman Survivors or Timberlands. The newer overseas made are not close in quality. 

The Danners that are still USA made are worth a look. I have a pair of the 10" flashpoints and they are super duty durable, all leather, Norwegian welt, but no insulation to speak of. Thats what heavy wool socks are for.......

I like my Vasque Montana and Limmer all leather, Norwegian welt, mountaineering boots. A little heavy but overkill on durability.

The Danners, Vasque, and Limmers all take a couple of months to break in, but then fit like a glove and are a pleasure to trek in.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

they may not be the best for every situation but i have a pair of standard issue US army desert boots from my freshmen year of JROTC in highschool when we wore ACU's.I still use those boots to this day and they havent failed me yet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'm gonna have to go with the Merrel Moab. Lightweight, rugged, probably the best customer service in the industry. These are the most comfortable boots I have ever owned, and felt broken in right out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 9351
> 
> ...


I have a pair of these. Great boots and water prrof. Very comfortable for just working around the house. I just bought a pair of redrock snake boots that are also water proof. Comfortable, light, and just tested them out duck hunting. Work great. I also have a good old fashion pair of army boots. Good tread, well worn in and also good for around the house. Those or the redrocks would be the ones I bug out in.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would call this a very good sneaker. They're more than a regular pair of sneakers but its always a what you get vs what you pay.

http://m.thenorthface.com/mt/www.th...ry-hiking/men-8217-s-ultra-fastpack-gtx.html?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll relate my boot buying experience. I currently wear Bates Swat boots to work, low ankle boot, Gortex lined, hardened toe box, have a nice fit for me and are comfortable to walk in. I did a brief job change this past summer that required steel toe or equivalent and metatarsal guard (basically a padded tongue). I tried plenty of boots on. My first stop was a Red Wing store. I tried at least 3 versions of the spec'ed boots on and could not find ones that fit properly. If you had flat wide feet, I think they are good for you. I went to a second store that had a much larger selection of boots and tried Rocky, Timberland Pros, Carolina, more Redwings and a few others I'm forgetting about, lower quality. I have a high arched narrow to medium width foot, setting my sights on a specific brand was not going to cut it. I started making a pile of no good and potential. Timberland and Carolina made the cut. Carolina 4x4 outdoor work boots was what I bought. They look like mountaineering boots. They have a replaceable footbed, I think the shank is thermo plastic (won't get cold, less weight), the toes are aluminum (less cold than steel, less weight) Gortex waterproof, the toes and sides of the upper are wrapped in a scuff proof material to resist cuts, and the rest of the boot feels and looks like a hiking boot low cut in the back, high up on the ankle. The upper is leather and protected by the scuff and cut guard wrap. Sole is a standard lugged sole, does not look like it will collect mud. My only knock on them so far is the laces are a little slick and prone to not staying tied, that is an easy fix, and the weight. If I wore them everyday, I would grow accustom to the amount of effort it takes to walk. Feel like the weight of the Bates + a running shoe. But from a protection standpoint, hands down Carolinas for any situation that had the potential for getting feet smashed or injured.

If I got caught up in a SHTF scenario and I had the boots nearby and had time to swap out if it looked like I might be on foot for a while, I would want my Bates or the Carolinas. Short term wear, speed, Bates. Long term either would work for me.

Now for just knocking about the local territory I have a pair of Merrell light hiker shoes, 5.11 ankle boots, and a pair of Timberline generic leather boots. It's snowing pretty good today and I'll have to walk to retrieve my car from the shop about a mile away, I'm going to wear the Carolinas. I have not walked any long distances in them yet, hopefully they will feel great after 1 mile.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Bogs..

Even though they're absolutely hideous, they're very warm and 100% water-proof. You can stand in frozen slush and feel warm and dry, they're also comfortable.


----------

